# [SOLVED] Computer won't turn in - Broken Power Button



## Kajii (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi there. So hopefully someone will be able to help me!!

Problem: Computer won't turn on. (Usually. Very rarely after pushing the power button 500x+ it will power up. Once it is powered up, it works just fine.)

What's going on?: Every time I hit the power button, you can hear the fans start to rev up (both the video card and cpu), the yellow light goes on and then everything stops. The blue light, however, connected to the power button on the case itself only comes on occasionally.

I replaced the power supply, so I know it's not that. I dusted everything extremely well and usually keep it pretty dust free anyways. There's a chance, I suppose, it could be the motherboard, but I'm almost positive it's the power button switch (thing). My problem is that I have no idea what power button to get, let alone how to order it. I see the atx power buttons, but they don't look anything like what I have (I should say the connector, not the switch itself). I want to get a new power switch to plug into my motherboard, but need some help finding it please!

My power button cables connect directly to my motherboard. They're connected with a 9 (I think) pin black connector. I'm good with computers, but not really knowledgeable about the technical aspects. I don't trust myself to really play with a screwdriver to attempt to find whatever pins might need to be shorted to turn it on - as tempted as I am.

Edit: Or even if I knew what wires to splice together with a doorbell or whatnot to get it to work. 

I'm using a Gateway GM5072. About 3 years old. I called Gateway to see if I could just order a new switch from the front of their case, but I got the "since you're not under warranty, please pay $60 to speak to a representative for 30 minutes", which unfortunately I can't afford.

I'm really looking for some guidance, before I order the wrong part. Finances are usually pretty hard on me, but I really love my computer. =O

Thank you.


----------



## Kajii (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Computer won't turn in - Broken Power Button*










So the connection to my motherboard looks like this. Would I apply screwdriver to the two bottom pins on the far right side? Over the gap? To get it to start for now?

Are there any repercussions for always starting a computer like this? As in.. forever?


----------



## Kajii (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Computer won't turn in - Broken Power Button*

Used a screwdriver to tap the bottom right pins - same as pressing the power button. So.. it's my mother board and I'm screwed, right? =p Probably just .. luck that I've been able to turn my computer on in rare occasion?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Computer won't turn in - Broken Power Button*

Did you touch the two pins that say Pwr Sw? Remember, just touch them and don't leave the screwdriver on there. Those are the ones to try. Actually, what you are describing (if that doesn't turn it on) does sound like a power supply issue.

What power supply was in there and what did you replace it with? Brand name and wattage please.


----------



## Kajii (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Computer won't turn in - Broken Power Button*

I was using the 300 Watt Bestec Power Supply that the computer came with originally. I replaced it with a BFG Tech 450 watt GS power supply. I had Geek Squad install it.

I touched the bottom two right pins, as shown in the picture above.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Computer won't turn in - Broken Power Button*

Did they say it worked when they were done with it? Did they troubleshoot the computer and if so, what did they say was wrong with it?


----------



## Kajii (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Computer won't turn in - Broken Power Button*

He simply said it wasn't the power supply. He thought it was the motherboard, but I told him that I doubted it since when the computer turned on, it worked perfectly. He said that it was probably a new computer switch that I needed, but he didn't have anything to test that theory with. He said if it turned out to not be the switch after I replaced it, it was the motherboard.

Thank you for such swift responses, by the way.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Computer won't turn in - Broken Power Button*

Are you certain the tech hooked up the +12 molex plug to the motherboard from the power supply. It would be either a 4 pin connector or an 8 pin connector depending upon which motherboard you have? 

Darn, it still sounds like power supply, do you have another you can try in there just to be sure?


----------



## Kajii (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Computer won't turn in - Broken Power Button*

I only have the old power supply and the new one that's installed. We tried the old one again actually, before we reinstalled the new one, just to be sure.

Since the new power supply was installed anyways, it had one of the "chance turn-ons." So it had to have been installed correctly. But haven't been able to get it on again since. 

Actually, now that I think about it, when the computer does turn on - whenever it goes to standby for a long period of time, it will shut off if you try to power it up from the standby "blinking blue light" mode.


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Computer won't turn in - Broken Power Button*

I actually had a very similar problem where it would spin up for a few seconds and then just die. I replaced the PSU without a fix and then tried to replace the motherboard and everything worked fine again. So from my experience, its the motherboard. But in any case try the PSU out in another system just incase!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Computer won't turn in - Broken Power Button*



Kajii said:


> He simply said it wasn't the power supply. He thought it was the motherboard, but I told him that I doubted it since when the computer turned on, it worked perfectly. He said that it was probably a new computer switch that I needed, but he didn't have anything to test that theory with. He said if it turned out to not be the switch after I replaced it, it was the motherboard.
> 
> Thank you for such swift responses, by the way.


You can test that theory very easy about it being the power switch. Ground yourself before getting in that case. Then, remove the Pwr Sw wires from the front panel header. Turn on the power supply and take a paper clip and touch those (only for an instance) two little prongs on the motherboard where the Pwr Sw wires came from. When you touch it, if the rig comes on, it is a bad power switch normally. If it doesn't, look someplace else.

This computer repair guy needs to not replace what is not broken, so I don't like it when they say replace it and then we will know if it is bad? :4-thatsba


----------



## Kajii (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Computer won't turn in - Broken Power Button*

Thanks so much for the help. I'll look into that.


----------

